# wood land scenes?



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Ok, so I go to a train show because I like to look at train layouts.
While I have no desire to build a train layout, I do have a great respect for the people that craft the items that make up the layout.
So while I am at the show the sponsers are putting on a how to clinic about scenery. So after I get home I give it a whirl with what I have laying around.... Have a look...


----------



## 4.3 ZOOK (Dec 22, 2008)

*conifers*

"the kamloopian" this guy is VERY entertaining and informative,check out some of his other vids.....funny and likable..


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Looks good. What did you do to your track? Interesting affect.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Ok...*

The little hilltop was all grey before.
In the informal how-to class I went to the guy doing it told us that it was better to use expanded foam that comes in sheets from HD or Lowes.
Regular styrofoam tends to seperate into little balls when you try to form it with a knife. Since my little grey hills were made from regular styrofoam.
And yes, it tried to turn into styro-balls when I cut it. So thinks I, how about if I make the back side of the hill look like a clay/mudslide with trees and ground cover on the other side of the hill. I also was thinking that I never see wooded scenes with fallen trees... So I added some...
The trees are bamboo skewers painted grey/black with little bits of scotch brite pad for foliage. The ground cover is made from dried out tea leaves...
I rubbed white glue onto the surface and then dumped the tea leaves onto the surface and tamped them into place.


----------



## 4.3 ZOOK (Dec 22, 2008)

yeah the pink stucco foam from corning is the toughest and easiest to work with...


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

4.3 ZOOK said:


> yeah the pink stucco foam from corning is the toughest and easiest to work with...


I used that also -- cuts nice.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

That's a very cool looking and creative scene - nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Great imagination. Like the groundcover technique. Check out some plants and small bushes for dead wood and stems...they can make some very realistic tree trunks when painted and foliage added.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I like the ground cover and the rock, the trees look just a bit too evenly spaced to me as far as what they have on them, you might want to randomize them a bit more.....


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Scott,
Looks pretty good to me! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Dig Mr. Coney too!!


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

It would be better with a before pic to see the difference. That looks really good. Looks like a deep woods scene.


----------

